# before recipe,Cleaning goose...



## Jimr (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey iam new to all of this , But i was just wondering .whats involved in cleaning (prepping)goose , ducks, and rabbit....
if anyone can post the Best ways for which ever of the above you know thad be great Thanks,

Jim.. :beer:


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Generally what I do with duck and geese is just to take the breast off and call it good. In term of rabbit I really could not tell you because I have never gone rabbit hunting.

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

for rabbits...pull skin off and guts... best part is on rabbits back and back legs...u cut head and feet off simple


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Also when you shoot a rabbit cut about a 2.5 inch slit inbetween its legs. Then work the guts from the top towards the slit. When they start to come out STOP. Then holding the rabbit from the middle swing it like a bat and the guts will go flying. The poop shoot will be still hanging and you will have to pull that out by hand but this method is a good field clean for getting the guts out and its not messy. Just make sure you don't swing it towards you or you will have guts all over you face.


----------

